

HTC gets help from troll in patent fight with Apple - grellas
http://www.law.com/jsp/article.jsp?id=1202458114083&HTC_Sues_Apple_With_Help_From_Troll

======
_0ffh
The title of the article at law.com "HTC Sues Apple, With Help From Troll" is
loaded! There is in no way any friendship or even co-operation between HTC and
said patent troll, as implied by the wording of the title. This reeks of the
Apple-fanboi PR guerrilla!

------
grease
:) I guess this is just HTC getting back at Apple for the latter's patent suit
...

Sadly, recent evidence shows patents being increasingly used to stem (honest)
competition than protecting IP

